# 4400 Scaq Liberty-Z Zero Turn's recalled due to Fire Hazard



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

On August 25th, 2015 Scaq Power Equipment Recalled 4,400 units sold in the us during 2014 and 2015 through it's Authorized Dealer Network. Leaky gas tanks pose a fire hazard and there have been several reported incidents already. 

CPSC Has Scag Recall Zero Turn Lawn Mowers due to Fire Hazard


----------

